# MTB: Penwood - 5/17, 6 pm



## Greg (May 16, 2009)

Anyone up for an evening ride? Nass, Nepaug, Penwood, Brooskvale?


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

I think I'm just gonna do a ride out of Scoville. 6 pm start.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

Oof. :blink: Not looking good:

http://crankfire.com/trails/trailreport.php?repid=1012

Might hit up Penwood which I hear drains pretty well. just not too psyched to stumble around a place I don't know solo in the evening. Would be a cold night to spend in the woods. :lol: Seems like it's pretty much an out and back though so I guess just ride for an hour or so and then turn around:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=65

Anyone down?


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oof. :blink: Not looking good:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/trailreport.php?repid=1012
> 
> ...



I might be down for a Pennwood ride. I will let you know if I can make it.

Any chance of an earlier start?


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Any chance of an earlier start?



Seeing it's probably 45 minutes away, unlikely. Was planning to eat an early dinner with the family. We'll have a solid 2:15 by starting at 6 pm. If we could pull off the above 7 miler in that time, it would be epic.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

I am 50/50 as to weather I can make this right now. Do you have directions to the trail head or an adress that I can put into my GPS


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Do you have directions to the trail head or an adress that I can put into my GPS



http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=16


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

GPS track is loaded. Tim - are you man enough? :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> GPS track is loaded. Tim - are you man enough? :razz:



Not man enough today:sad: Can't make this ride. I do want to get out for a RAW this week.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

No worries. I'm out too.  Discovered I'm missing a bolt on my rear suspension...


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2009)

Use the Jamis HT

What's missing?


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> No worries. I'm out too.  Discovered I'm missing a bolt on my rear suspension...



Bummer!  What did you lose?  Hopefully you can get it fixed soon.

I'm planning on getting for RAWs tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

This bolt that holds the rocker link to the frame is gone:







That pic is from Friday so it seems to be there as of the beginning of the ride. I'll call around tomorrow, but I'm doubting anybody is going to stock that...


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> This bolt that holds the rocker link to the frame is gone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you didn't notice that coming out.  Hopefully you can get a replacement soon.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm surprised you didn't notice that coming out.  Hopefully you can get a replacement soon.



Likewise. I checked around the garage where I store the bike and in the back of my car since I had it in there last, but no luck. Wasn't hopeful as chances are I lost it on trail...


----------

